# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية المصرية >  حكم جنائى متميز ( مخدرات )

## هيثم الفقى

*باسم الشعب**
**محكمه جنايات القاهرة** 

**المشكله علنا برئاسة السيد**المستشار/محمد سعيد العشماوى رئيس المحكمة** 

**وعضويه السيدين الأستاذين / وصفى**ناشد بسطو ارس ؛احمد عبد الباقي عباس** 

**المستشارين بمحكمه استئناف القاهرة** 

**وبحضور السيد الأستاذ /صلاح مجاهد وكيل النيابة**

**والسيد الأستاذ**/* *آليا رزق الله بخيت أمين السر**

**قدمت قضيه النيابة العامه رقم 102/1984**الجمالية ( ورقم لسنة 82 كلى**) 

**ضــــــــــــــــــــــد*
*1.   * 
*2.   * *
**اتهمت النيابة العامه المذكورين لانهما**في يوم 4/4/1984 بدائرة قسم الجمالية محافظه القاهرة حازا بقصد الاتجار جوهرا مخدرا** (* *أفيونا ) في غير الأحوال المصرح بها قانونا وقد أحيل المذكوران اى هزة االمحكمه**لمحاكمتهما بالقيد والوصف الواردين بأمر الاحاله وبجلسة اليوم نظرت الدعوى على**الوجه المبين بمحضر الجلسة تفصيلا** 

**المحكمة**

**بعد الإطلاع على الأوراق**وإتباع الإجراءات المحاكمة وسماع المرافعة وبعد المداولة ومن حيث إن واقعه الدعوى**على ما صورتها سلطه الاتهام تتحصل في إن مرشدا سريا ذهب صباح يوم 3/8/1984 إلى**المقدم محمد محسن شوقي الضابط بمكتب قسم مكافحه المخدرات بالقاهرة وابلغه انه تعرف**على احد الأشخاص الذي يدعى أمير ولا يعرف باقي لقبه وهو في العقد الخامس من عمرة**وان هذا عرض عليه شراء كميه من الأفيون أو التوسط لدى احد الأشخاص لشرائها فابدي**المرشد استعداد لإحضار شخص غيرة لشرائها فحدد المدعو أمير موعدا الساعة 11 مساء يوم** 3/4/1984* *بجوار مستشفى الحسين الجامعي لإتمام الصفقة وقد قام المقدم محمد محسن شوقي**بإعداد مبلغ نقدي قام بوضعه داخل حقيبة جلديه بطريقه توحي بكبر حجمه وطلب من المرشد**انتظارة في المكان المحدد قبل الموعد بساعة وحوالي الساعة مساء انتقل من مكتبه ومعه**الرائد عاصم الشاذلي وقوة من رجال الشرطة حيث قام بتوزيعهم جميعا في المكان المحدد**للقاء** 

**واتفق مع الرائد عاصم الشاذلي على إشارة الضبط ثم التقى مع**المرشدالسرى وانتظر حتى الساعة 11.10 م حين حضرت امامهما سيارة ماركه (لآدا ) لونها**ببج بداخلها شخصان يجلس على مقعد القيادة شخص تنطبق عليه أوصاف المدعو أمير والذي**قرر المرشد السري للضابط انه هو المعنى وقد قام أمير هذا بإيقاف محرك السيارة وترجل**منها ومعه شخص أخر ثم تصافح المرشد السري الذي قدم الضابط اليهما على انه راغب**الشراء وقام أمير بتقديم الشخص الأخر ويدعى عبد المنعم على انه شريكه ثم انسحب**المرشد السري وانفر أمير وعبد المنعم (المتهمان الأول والثاني ) بالضابط وبعد حديث**قصير عن الأفيون واسعارة طلبا منه أمير رؤية المبلغ النقدي للتأكد من جديه الشراء**فأطلعه الضابط على ما بالحقيبة التي كانت معه وإذ ذاك طلب منه المتهمان الانتظار**لفترة يحضرا فيها المخدرات ثم استقلا السيارة وبعد حوالي ثلث ساعة عادا مرة أخرى**حيث أوقفا السيارة إمامه وكان المتهم الأول مازال هو الذي يقود السيارة وبجوارة**المتهم الثاني فطلبا منه الركوب في المقعد الخلفي للسيارة ففعل وقام المتهم الثاني**برفع كيس من النايلون اصفر اللون واخرج منه شيئا ناوله للمتهم الأول الذي قدمه**للضابط فتبين هذا له انه قطعه كبيرة من الأفيون وان ذاك خرج من السيارة وأعطى زميله**إشارة الضبط فحضر الرائد عاصم الشاذلي وباقي أفراد القوة حيث أطبقوا على السيارة**وضبطوا المتهمين وبتفتيش السيارة ضبط الكيس الذي كان بحوزة المتهم الثاني فتبين إن**به كميه من الأفيون وزنت أربعه كيلو جرامات ومائتين وخمسين جراما وبمواجهه كلا من**المتهمين أقرا بالحيازة بقصد الاتجار وبأن المتهم الأخر شريك له** 

**وقد ركنت**النيابة العامه في الاثبات إلى شهادة المقدم محمد محسن شوقي والى ما جاء في تقرير**المعامل الكيماويه** 

**فقد شهد النقد محمد محسن شوقي انه صباح يوم 3/4/1984 حضر**إليه مرشد سرى 0 هو تاجر مخدرات وابلغه انه تعرف على الاسم الأول للمتهم الأول وهو** (* *أمير ) دون باقي اسمه أو لقبه وان هذا عرض عليه شراء كميه منة الأفيون أو التوسط**لدى أخر لشرائها فابدي له المرشد استعدادة لإحضار أخر للشراء**

**ومن ثم طلب من**المتهم الأول إن يتقابلا الساعة 11 مساء يوم 3/4/1984 بجوار مستشفى الحسين الجامعي**لإتمام الصفقة فطلب هو ) الشاهد ) من المرشد إن ينتظر في المكان المحدد قبل الموعد**المضروب بساعة واعد كميه من أوراق النقد ووضعها داخل حقيبه جلديه بطريقه توحى بكبر**حجمها وحوالى الساعة 9.30 مساء ذات اليوم انتقل على رأس قوة من قسم مكافحه المخدرات**ومعه الرائد عاصم الشاذلى الضابط بالقسم حيث قام هذا بتوزيع القوة فى المكان بطريقه**مستترة ثم التقى مع المرشد السرى وفى الساعة 11 م حضرت سيارة ماركه ( لآدا ) لونها** (* *بيج ) وقفت امامهما حيث كان المتهم الأول على مقعد القيادة بينما كان المتهم**الثانى يجلس بجوارة وقد نذل المتهمان من السيارة وقام اولهما بمصافحه المرشد السرى**الذى تولى عمليه التعارف بينه وبين الشاهد الضابط ثم قدم هذا ألمتهمك المتهخم**الثانى إليه على انه شريكه وعقب ذلك انصرف المرشد السرى وتبادل هو الحديث مع المتهم**الأول عن أسعار وأصناف مخدر الافيون فطلب منه المتهم المذكور مشاهدة ما معهم من**نقود للتأكد من جديه الشراء فقام بفتح الحقيبه فى مواجهته بالطريق العام ولما شاهد**اوراق النقد واطمأن إلى جديه الشراء طلب منه هو والمتهم الثانى الانتظار حتى يحضرا**المخدر وانصرفا ثم عادا بعد حوالى ثلث ساعة ووقفا بالسيارة إمامه وطلبا منه الركوب**بالمقعد الخلفى ثم قام المتهم الثانى برفع كيس من النايلون اصفر اللون من إمامه على**أرضيه السيارة ووضع يدة فى الكيس واخرج شيئا ناوله إلى المتهم الأول الذى قدمه إليه**هو فتبين انه قطعه كبيرة من الافيون إن ذاك أشعل سيجارة ثم ألقى بعلبه السجائر** (* *الفارغه ) من نافذة السيارة وهى العلامه التى كان قد اتفق مع الرائد عاصم الشاذلى**عليها فأطبق هذا والقوة وضبطوا المتهمين وظبطوا الكيس الذى كان لايزال بحوزة المتهم**الثانى فتبين له إن فيه كميه كبيرة من مخدر الافيون واذ واجه الضابط كلا من**المتهمين بما ضبط أقرا له بأنه يحرز المخدر بقصد الاتجار وان المتهم الأخر شريك**معه**

**وأضاف الشاهد إن المتهم الأول تعرف على المرشد السرى فى مقهى وان الناس**تحييه فيه تعرف انه تاجر مخدرات ومن ثم اطمأن إليه وانه بحسب العرف يوجد حرص لدى**تاجر المخدرات فى ان يعرض صفقه على شخص لايعرفه جيدا إلا انه الراجح من ان المتهمين**غير ذوى الخبرة فى الاتجار فى المخدرات** 

**وان المرشد السرى لم يستطع ان يعرف**باقى اسم ولقب وعنوان المتهم الأول وانه رار ان يقوم بنفسه بأجراء باقى التحريات**عندما خرج مع القوة من قسم مكافحه المخدرات كان فى سبيله لإتمام التحرى وانه إنما**اخذ القوة للضبط فيما لو وجد مخدرا وانه لم يستأذن النيابه العامه لضبط المتهمين**وتفتيشهما لان المعلومات عن المتهم الأول لم تكن كأمله لديه**

**وانه لم يصحب**معه ضابطا أخر يشهد واقعه الضبط حتى لايشك فيه المتهمان ولم يتفق مع المتهمين على**سعر محدد أو كميه محددة للمخدر وثبت من تقرير الإدارة العامه للمعامل الكيماويه ان**المادة تزن 41.60 جراما وهى جزء من المادة المضبوطه أخذت كعين هوانها لمخدر الافيون** 

**وحيث ان المتهمين انكرا ما نسب اليهما عندما استجوبا فى التحقيقات وانكرا**لدى مثولهما فى المحكمه ودفع الحاضرين عنهما ببطلان الضبط والتفتيش** 

**وققروا**ان الواقعه غير معقوله وملفقه وطالبوا براءة المتهمين** 

**وحيث ان المحكمه**لاتطمئن إلى تحريات الشرطه ولا إلى واقعه الضبط ولا إلى المحضر المحرر عن ضبط**الواقعه** 

1-**فالمحكمه لاتطمئن إلى التحريات التى تمت فى الدعوى ذلك ان الأصل**فى التحريات أنها إجراء يقوم به الضابط بنفسه يثبت به من اقتراف شخص ما جريمه ما**فاذا اكتملت له مقومات الجديه والكفايه وضع التحريات إمام سلطه التحقيق يستأذنها فى**ضبط الشخص وتفتيشه**

**على ان تكون التحريات والاذن االصادر بالضبط والتفتيش محل**رقابه المحكمه خاضعين لتقديرها** 

**فاذا تبينت المحكمه ان التحريات غير جديه أو**إنها لم تكن كافيه اطرحتها جانبا وابطلت الاذن الصادر من سلطه التحقيق وماتلاة من**قبض وتفتيش وعله ذلك حمايه الناس ان يلحق بسمعتهم اذى أو ان تمس حرياتهم أو تهدد**حرماتهم بتحريات صوريه لم يبذل فيها مأمور الضبط القضائى ما يتعين عليه من جهد**ودقه**

**أو ان يحدث ذلك نتيجه وشايه واش أو وقيعه مغرض يبتغى تحقيق غرض فى**نفسهولا يستهدف رعايه المصلحه العامه وتحقيق أهداف القانون فاذا لم يعرض الضابط**التحريات على سلطه التحقيق يستأذنها فى ضبط وتفتيش المتهم ان هى قدرت كفايه**التحريات وجديتها واتخذها سبيلا لاتباع اجراءاتتنتهى به إلى ضبط وتفتيش شخص ما فانه**يكون على المحكمه ومن باب اولى ان تتبع هذة التنحريات وتتقصى مصادرها وتتحقق من**صحتها فاذا داخلها شك فىها اطرحتها جانبا واخذت كل اجراء ينبنى عليها بالحيطه و**والحذر** .....*
*ومن جانب أخر فأن التحريات الاداريه غير التحريات القضائيه** 

**فالتحريات**الاداريه تخضع فى اجراءتهاوتقديرها إلى نظام الجهه التى تجريها** 

**اما**التحريات القضائيه فيقوم بها مأمور الضبط القضائى بصدد دعوى جنائيه قد تطرح على**المحكمه ومن ثم كان واجبا عليهان يضع جميع عناصرها أمام المحكمه فان هى رأت فى ذلك**ضرورة ولا يحبسها لنفسه فهى ليست حقا له ولكنها ملك للمجتمع كما إنها ذات صله**بالدعوى الجنائيه التى تفصل فيها المحكمه وقد يكون الكشف عنها لازما للفصل فى ه هذى**الدعوى كما يكون حجبها عن المحكمه اعاقه للعداله** 

**وبصدد الدعوى الماثله فأن**المحكمه ترى فى التحريات التى اجراها المقدم محمد محسن شوقى شاهد الاثبات عوارا**وقصورا يفرض عليها الاتسايرها وردها عليها** 

**اولا فقد شهد ان تاجر ا للمخدرات**حضر إليه صبيحه يوم 3/4/1984 يبلغه ان شخصا تعرف عليه باسم امير ةلا يعرف باقى اسمه**وان هذا الشخص عرض عليه شراء صفقه من الافيون أو التوسط فى شرائها وان لديه موعدا**مع هذا الشخص فى الساعة ال11 مساءا من ذات اليوم فاذا به يأخذ هذا الحديث المبتسر**والقول المضطرب مأخذ الجد الجازم والقول الفصل والحكم البات فلا يتحرج ان يكون**المرشد تاجر مخدرات ولا يتشكك فى ان يكون فيما يفعل راغبا فى الدس لاخر أو استخدامه**هو للايقاع بالغير فلا يطلب منه مواصله التحري حتى يصل إلى ما يمكن ان يستكمل به**مقومات طلب إصدار الاذن من النيابه العامه بالضبط وابلتفتيش ولا يتمهل ليجرى**التحريات بنفسه وانما يسارع بإعداداجراءات الضبط والتفتيش** 

**ثانيا – وقد**الفاع عن المتهم الأول ما يفيد انه كان ضابط للمخابرات ومن كان يشغل مثل هذا المنصب**لابد ان يكون على قدر من التحوط لا يدفعه لان يفضى سرا له أمام تاجر مخدرات لم**يعرفه إلا عرضا ولا يعرف هو عنه إلا اسمه الشخصى دون لقبه أو الى بيان أخر** 

**ثالثا ولم يذكر الضابط للمحكمه عله ان يكونمرشدة تاجر مخدرات ( قال مايفيد**انه مشهور بذلك فى المقهى الذى قيل انه قابل المتهم الأول فيه** )

**إلا ان يكون**القصد تحصين نفسه من القبض عليه بتقديم غيرة طعما وفريسه فاذا كان ذلك فانه يكون من**واجب المحكمه ان تطرح قولا مشكوكا فهل شخص مشبوة فيه حتى لأتكون الدعاوى أو تكون**المحاكم مجالا لعبث المجرمين يرسلون اليها من يشاءون ويوزقعون فيها من يخاصمون واذا**جاز لاولئك ان يتخذوا من جهه ما ساترا لاغراضهم ومنفذا لاهوائهم فأنه لايكون لهم**تحقيق ذلك مع السلطه القضائيه** 

**رابعا –واذا صح قول الضابط فأن مرشدة السرى**يكون معروفا للمتهم ومن ثم فأنه لايقوم إلى مصلحه عامه من حجب اسمه عن المحكمه**ويكون هذا لحجب مجرد حمايه له من ان تتوصل إليه المحكمه وتستطيع عن طريق سماع**أقواله تقدير حقيقتها وأهدافها وما إذا كانت تبغي الصالح العام أم ترمى إلى الإيقاع**بشخص بريء أو تلفيق الاتهام لخصم أو تقديم ضحية عابرة** 

**؟**

**فاذا قررت**المحكمه ان حجب اسم المرشد عنها هو حمايته وحدة كما هو الحال فى الواقعه فأنه يكون**فى ذلك أعاقه للعداله تفرض عليها الشك فى أدله الدعوى التى تترتب على التحريات**والتي تبنى على أقوال الضابط** 

**ب- والمحكمة لاتطمئن إلى واقعه الضبط وترى**إنها وقعت بالمخالفة للقانون وذلك ان تفتيش المساكن وتفتيش الأشخاص عمل من إعمال**التحقيق تختص به السلطه القضائيه وحدها فيقوم به حسب الأحوال اما القضاة أو أعضاء**النيابه العامه بأنفسهم أو يندبون فيه احد مأمور الضبط القضائى فيقوم بالتفتيش تحت**إشرافهم ولا يستثنى من ذلك سوى إلا تفتيش الشخص فى حاله وقوع جريمه متلبس بها شريطه**ان يقع التلبس عفوا دون ان يتدخل مأمور الضبط القضائى فى إجرائه فاذا ما أراد مأمور**الضبط القضائى ان يقيم لنفسه وضعا خاصا ليس من حقه أو ينشىء لوظيفته مركزا متميزا**بالمخالفة للقانون حتى يتحلل من استئذان السلطه القضائيه فى تفتيش الأشخاص فعمل من**جانبه على اختلاق حاله التلبس وسعى لافتعال ظروفها فأن القبض يقع باطلا لمخالفه**القانون** 

**فمصلحه المجتمع أعلى من الى اعتبار أخر وهزة المصلحه لا تتحقق الا**بإعمال القانون على وجهه الصحيح خير من ضبط شخص خلافا لإحكامه** 

**واذا كانت**القوانين الجزائية تتضمن قواعد لمعاقبه المذنبين فأن قانون الإجراءات الجنائيه**تتضمن قواعد لحماية الشرفاء*

*وان إهدار قواعد هذا القانون أو التحايل عليها ما يشيع الفزع والاظطراب فى نفوسالناس جميعا باسم القانون وتحت لوائه وفيما يتعلق بواقعه الدعوى فأن الضابط ما انجاءة المرشد تاجر المخدرات يقول له مقصه ؟؟ حتى اخذ أهبته لتفتيش المتهم الأول واعدعدته لهذا الأمر ؟؟ بما ذكر فى محضرة وما شهد به جهبذ النقود ووضعها فى حقيبته؟؟؟؟وضرب مع المرشد موعدا فى المكان الذى حددة ثم خرج فى المساء بقوة من رجاله نشرهم فىالمكان وأعطى زميله علامة الضبط وهى أمور تقطع بأنه اعتزم الضبط والتفتيش مع ان حكمالقانون كما ان واجب وظيفته كان يفرض عليه التريث لاستكمال التحريات ثم استئذانالنيابه العامه فالتريث فى التحرى خير من التعجل للضبط واستئذان النيابه العامه هوحكم القانون الذى ينبغي إلا يتحايل عليه مأمور الضبط القضائى تحت الى ظروف وهذاالذى اتاة الضابط وما تلاة يعد افتعالا لحاله التلبس واختلاقا لظروفها لكي ينأىبنفسه عن رقابه السلطه القضائيه وينشىء به وضعا يكون فيه قوله مساويا لحكم القانونولا يغير من هذا النظر ما قررة فى شهادته أمام المحكمه من انه ذهب إلى مكان الضبطليستكمل تحرياته فهذا القول صدر منه بعد ان أحيط به واستشعر انه اخطأ إذ بادر إلىالضبط والتفتيش دون إذن من النيابه العامه وظروف الحال ترد قوله هذا إذ المستفاد منماديات الدعوى ومن أقواله هو انه ذهب ليقوم بالضبط والتفتيش ولنه افتعل مع مرشدةكافه الظروف المؤدية إلى وقوع هذا الضبط والتفتيش واختلق كل الوقائع المتسببة فيهماوهو ما يدفعنهما بالخطأ ويصمنهما بالبطلان 

يضاف إلى ذلك ان المحكمه لاتطمئنباى حال إلى وقوع الضبط والتفتيش بالصورة التى ذكرها الضابط فى محضرة وشهد بها فىالجلسة 

اولا- لم يذكر للمحكمه ولم تستطع ان تتعرف هى سببا لتطوع المرشدبالإبلاغ عن المتهم الأول وهل كان ذلك نافلة منه أم قصد الحصول على جعل وما إذا كانهذا الجعل نصيبا ماديا من الصفقة أم أمر أخر غيرهما 

والطريقة التى كان منالمقرر ان يستأدى بها حصته ماديه كانت أو غير ماديه 

ثانيا – وهى لا تستطيعان تجذم بأن المرشد قد ترك مكانه بعد ان قام بعمليه التعرف بين المتهم الأولوالضابط فاذا كان هذا المرشد قد ظل فى المكان فأن وجود المخدر على مسرح يوجد فيهتاجر مخدرات أمر يثير أكثر من تساؤل لاتطمئن معه المحكمه إلى نسبه المخدر إلى شخصبزاته 

ثالثا– ولم يفسر الضابط للمحكمه كيف ارتضى ان يقف مع تاجرا للمخدراتفى طريق عام وفى منطقه ينتشر فيها أمثاله مدة تزيد على الساعة من أل 9,30 مساء حتى 11،10 م وما إذا كان ذلك مكسبا كبير للتاجر ان يراة الناس مع الضابط وكان على هذاان يحتاط منه ان صح وقوعه 

رابعا – وهو لم يشهد معه احد أخر فى واقعه ذاتخطر كبير وعقوبة جسيمه فقد بدأ بإبعاد السلطه القضائيه والتحايل على حكم القانون ثمثنى بتنحيه إلى شاهد غيرة وعندما سألته المحكمه فى ذلك أجاب بأن فى وجود أخر معه ماكان من الممكن ان يثير فى نفس المتهمين تخوفا وهو قول واهن يردة ما يقوله هو من انالمتهمين حضرا معا ولم يستشعر ان وجودهما يثير فى نفسه هو كتاجر مخدرات اى تخوفواثنان من البائعين يمكن ان يتعاملا مع اثنين من المشتريين دون ما ان يثير هذاالازدواج اى تخوف 

خامسا – وعلى ما سلفت الإشارة فأن المتهم الأول ضابطمخابرات سابق والمتهم الثانى على قسط من التعليم يجعلهما حذرين فى الاتجاربالمخدرات – ان صح ذلك منهما لايقدح فى ذلك ما قررة الشاهد من عله عدم الاحتياط هىان واقعه الضبط كانت باكورة اتجارهما فى المخدرات لان الفعل الأول كما هو معروفيقتضى احتياطيا ذائدا أو تخوفا مبالغا فيه وخشيه ملاحظتهما الجميع 

سادسا –وقد ذكر الشاهد انه لم يتفق مع المتهمين على سعر محدد للمخدر ولم يعرف منهماالكميه المطروحة للبيع مع ان من طبائع الأمور تقضى ان يتم الاتفاق على كل شيء قبلالمقامرة بإحضار المخدر وألا فكيف سيتم الاتفاق بعد ذلك وتحديد قيمه الصفقة خاصةوانه لم يضبط اى ميزان فى مكان الضبط ولم يحدد الشاهد اى وسيله كان من المقرر انيتم بها الوزن وتحديد مبلغ الصفقة 

سابعا – وانه مما ينافى طبائع الأشياء انيقوم مثل المتهمين مهما كانت جسارتهم وجرأتهم على القانون بالاتفاق على صفقه مخدراتمع شخص غير معروف لهما فى عرض الشارع وعلى قارعه الطريق بالصورة التى ذكرها الضابطوان صح منهما ذلك فقد كان المفروض منه كتاجر ان يبدى حذرا لا يشكك فى انه من رجالالضبط 

ثامنا 

وقد ذكر الضابط فى محضرة كما قال فى شهادته ان كلاالمتهمين اقر له بحيازة المخدر للاتجار فيه وان المتهم الأخر شريك معه وهذا القولمن الضابط يجافى خلائق الناس ويخالف منطق الأمور فالبديهي فى مثل واقعه الضبط انيدفع كل منهم عن نفسه الاتهام ولايقر او يعترف وان حدث واقر او اعترف به فلا يقر اويعترف بظروفه المشددة ولم تجد المحكمه فى ظروف الدعوى كما لم تلمس فى أقوال الشاهدما يقنعها بوجود دافع وظروف تدعو المتهمين إلى مخالفه الطبيعي ومجافاة المنطقي فاذاصح لدى المحكمه ان مثل هذا الإقرار لم يصدر من المتهمين كان ما أثبته الضابط وماشهد به عنه إسراف فى إلصاق الاتهام بالمتهمين ومبالغه فى أحاطتهما بظروفه المشددةوهو أمر يخرج عن حياد الشاهد ويدعو المحكمه إلى تقييم شهادته بمعيار أخر غير معيارالشهادة 

فأساسيات الاطمئنان إلى شهادة الشاهد ان توقن المحكمه من حيادة وانتطمئن الى انه لايجنح فيما يقول فان وقر فى ضميرها انه خرج عن الحياد وجنح فى القولفصار خصما للمتهم او مدعيا عليه فيتعين عليها ان تأخذة بما أراد ة لنفسه وما ظهر بهخصما للمتهم ومدعيا عليه ترد شهادته جميعا 

ج- والمحكمة لاتطمئن الى محضرضبط الواقعه ذلك ان محاضر ضبط الوقائع ومحاضر التحقيق ليست مذكرات للموظف العاميحرر فيها ما يرغب ويسكت فيها عما يريد لكنها اوراق عامه ملك للمجتمع تحرر بقصدإعطاء المحكمه صورة دقيقه لما جرى عند الضبط وما دار إثناء التحقيق واقتناع المحكمهاو عدم اقتناعها اطمئنانها للدليل او الشك فيه أنما يفرض نفسه من ذكر التفاصيل مهمادقت وبيان الجزئيات وإن من المحاضر يلزم ان تكون تصويرا كتابيا لما حدث عند الضبطوما تم خلال التحقيق وما يحدث خلاف ذلك أنما يعد تعطيلا لرسالة القضاء وإهدار لحقوقالمتهمين واستهانة بالصالح العام ولا يرد على ذلك بأن العبرة فى القضاء هو بماتجريه المحكمه من تحقيق ذلك ان ما يحدث قبل المحاكمة عند الضبط والتحقيق قد لايتكررعند المحاكمه 

هذا فضلا عن انه من المحتمل بل من الراجح بأن كثير من الشهودترتب أقوالهم عند الشهادة أمام المحكمه مما يغطى اى نقص فى شهادتهم او يزيل اى قصورفى أقوالهم ويضاف الى ذلك ان من حسن القضاء ان تمحص المحكمه أقوال الشهود بمقارنهما قالوة أمامها بعد هدوء الواقعه بما قالوة من قبل إثناء اضطرامها 

وبصددواقعه الدعوى فان محرر محضر الضبط شاهدا لواقعه حررة بطريقه الاختزال المخلوالابتسار المعيب الذى يدعو الى عدم الاطمئنان اليه فهو لم يذكر فيه على سبيلالمثال كيف كان التقاء مرشدة بالمتهم الأول والحديث الذى دار بينهما تفصيلا وصفههذا المرشد كتاجر مخدرات والمبلغ الذى أعدة هو والطريقة التى جعلته يبدو متضخماوطريقه توزيع القوة والإشارة التى اتفق مع زميله عليها لإتمام الضبط وغير ذلك منمسائل ذكر بعضها عند الشهادة إمام المحكمه واذ سألته المحكمه عن سبب عدم بيان هذةالمسائل فى محضر الضبط أجاب بأنه يفضل كتابه المحضر بطريقه ما قل ودل على ان يفصلذلك عند المحاكمه مع انه فى الحقيقة قد كتب المحضر بطريقه ما قل وأضل كما انه لميتنبه لما أسلفت المحكمه بيانه اليه من ان محاضر الضبط والتحقيق ليست أوراقا خاصةلمحرريها وانما هى ملك المجتمع والقد منها إعطاء المحكمه صورة كتابيه من الواقعوبيانا تفصيليا عما حدث وان الإسهاب فى الشهادة لا يغنى عن الدقة فى التحريرالمحاضر للاعتبارات السابق بيانها 0

وحيث إن لكل ما سلف يكون الدليل منالأوراق والتحقيقات دليل باطل قانونا يتعين اطرحه جانبا وعدم الالتفات اليه هذافضلا عن انه دليل يختلط بظلمات الشك ويفتقر الى نور اليقين ومن ثم لذم الإعراض عنهواهدارة تماما اذا كان ذلك فانه يكون من المتعين القضاء ببراءة المتهمين مما نسباليهما إعمالا بنص المادة 304 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائيه مع مصادرة المخدرالمضبوط عملا بنص المادة 42/1 من القانون رقم 182/1960 فى شأن مكافحه المخدراتوتنظيم استعمالها والاتجار فيها 

فلهذة الأسباب

حضوريا حكمت المحكمهببراءة كلا من أمير احمد أبو جبل وعبد المنعم محمد احمد مما هو منسوب اليهماومصادرة المخدر المضبوط 

صدر هذا الحكم وتلي علنا بجلسة الاثنين 4 يونيه سنه 1984*

----------


## حمدى الاسيوطى

الاستاذ الفاضل هيثم الفقى 
واضح انه متخصص فى نقل المشاركات ن مواقع دون الاشارة الى ذلك 
وهذا عيب خطير جدا للغاية 
هذا الحكم بكل اخطأه الاملائية سبق ان نشرته انا فى عدة مواقع وهى 
http://www.ibrahimomran.com/
http://www.shaimaaatalla.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1521
http://www.mohamoon.com/montada/Defa...D=42231&Type=3
وانا شخصيا مستاء جدا من هذا ..
لكن اعتبره عتاب

----------


## حمدى الاسيوطى

ملحوظة 
نشرى للحكم بعد كتابته واستلامه شخصيا من سكرتير الجلسة بعد استئذان المستشلر محمد سعيد العشماوى شفاه الله والذى تربطنى بها ارتباطات قانونية 
نشر هذا الحكم منذ اكثر من سنتين

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*الأستاذ الفاضل / حمدى الأسيوطى*
*"الأحكام الجنائية عنوان الحقيقة" طبقا للمستقر عليه فى قضاء محكمة النقض , والأحكام لا يشملها قانون الملكية الفكرية المصرى لأنها فى النطاق العام ( الملكية العامة) , ويمكن التأكد من ذلك من مراجعة قانون حماية الملكية الفكرية المصرى ومقارنته بجميع قوانين الملكية الفكرية فى العالم أجمع وخاصة قانون الملكية الفكرية الأمريكى .*
*وجهد الزميل الأستاذ أيا كان قدراته ونفوذه لا يعطيه الحق لا هو ولا السيد المستشار الذى أشار اليه والذى سمح له على حد قوله بنسخ الحكم من قلم كتاب المحكمة فى حجبه عن أن يكون ظاهرا للعيان أو العامة.*
*وأخيرا جهد الزميل الأستاذ هو عمل مشكور عليه أدبيا و لايجازى عنه ماديا ....*
*وهل نختلف فى ذلك ؟؟؟*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*بالاحالة الى قانون الملكية الفكرية المصرى :*




> *قانون حماية الملكية الفكرية المصري رقم82/2002*
> 
> *الكتاب الثالث* 
> *حقوق المؤلف والحقوق المجاورة*
> *مادة 141:*
> *لا تشمل الحماية مجرد الافكار والاجراءات واساليب العمل وطرق التشغيل والمفاهيم والمبادىء والاكتشافات والبيانات ولو كان معبرا عنها او موصوفة او موضحة او مدرجة فى مصنف.* 
> *كذلك لا تشمل ما يلى:* 
> *أولا ـ الوثائق الرسمية أيا كانت لغتها الاصلية او اللغة المنقولة اليها مثل نصوص القوانين واللوائح والقرارات والاتفاقيات الدولية، والاحكام القضائية واحكام المحكمين والقرارات الصادرة من اللجان الادارية ذات الاختصاص القضائى.* 
> *ثانيا ـ اخبار الحوادث والوقائع الجارية التى تكون مجرد اخبار صحفية.*

----------


## حمدى الاسيوطى

لم اقل ملكية فكرية انما هو جهد نقله من حكم مطبوع الى الكمبيوتر الخاص بى وتم نقله باخطائه الاملائية وانا سبق ان نشرته فى اكثر من موقع من مدة تتراوح بين سنتين او اكثر 
فى هذه الحالة يجب الاشارة الى الموقع الذى تم النسخ منه 
مع احترامى الشديد لحضرتك 
 :Encore:  :M20(13):

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*



وأخيرا جهد الزميل الأستاذ هو عمل مشكور عليه أدبيا و لايجازى عنه ماديا ....
وهل نختلف فى ذلك ؟؟؟


واضح أننا مختلفين مع حضرتك ومع السيد المستشار الذى أشرت اليه بأنه سمح لك دون غيرك بعد استئذانه بالحصول على الحكم من سكرتير الجلسة ونشره .....
*

----------


## مستشار هرجة

يا أساتذة لا شأن للأخ المستشار / محمد سعيد العشماوى بهذه الواقعة وأرى أنه لا داعى لزج اسمه فى هذا الموضوع تحت أى ظرف ....

----------

